# LS Jersey with wind protection



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

The zipper on my Castelli Trasparente jersey broke, hence I'm looking for another long sleeve jersey which offers some protection from the wind and has a "breathable" fabric, which I can use when it is not warm enough for short sleeves but too warm for a ("winter") jacket, e.g., spring/fall.

I have some jerseys/jackets for colder weather (Castelli Aero/Thermal/Gabba, Sportful Fiandre, etc) and some long sleeves jerseys without wind protection in which I'm feeling too cold on some fast descents. I tried a wind vest and arm warmers but that doesn't cover the shoulders, so I use that combination only when it's too warm for a long sleeve jersey.

I would like to avoid buying another Castelli jersey as I have too many of those with broken zippers.

Last, but not least: the jersey should be (european) size XS.

PS: Yes, I know I can replace the broken zipper(s), but in this case I'm not too happy with the Trasparente because it's size S and the wind protection (esp. on the arms) is not as good as I would like, hence I'm looking for possible alternatives.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

Gore Bike Wear? I think they have a few options right up that alley...


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I tried/owned a few Gore jerseys/jackets: they were all way too big.


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Assos IJ. Intermediate S7.

Or any of the new Intermediate like the Prof. Black.

For sure the best jersey I've ever used.

No wind block on the arms though, just the chest.


----------



## Finx (Oct 19, 2017)

Too big?

Buy a smaller size?


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

I got the smallest size (S) that is available.


----------



## jetdog9 (Jul 12, 2007)

They seem to have XS now, but anyway even if not Gore brand, if you're wanting wind protection I would look for products that use Gore Windstopper fabric. Happy clothes hunting...


----------



## El Scorcho (Dec 14, 2005)

MMsRepBike said:


> Assos IJ. Intermediate S7.


This is the answer, look no further. Very versatile jersey depending on your base layer.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

Obviously "Assos IJ. Intermediate S7" is not the answer to my question because:
"No wind block on the arms though"

Any comments on the "Craft Storm Jersey"? I saw it at a local shop, but they have only larger sizes.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

I just saw this and it may fir your criteria.

Synergy Jersey LS Men's


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Got Time said:


> Obviously "Assos IJ. Intermediate S7" is not the answer to my question because:
> "No wind block on the arms though"
> 
> Any comments on the "Craft Storm Jersey"? I saw it at a local shop, but they have only larger sizes.


Let me first say I'm very, very sensitive to the cold.
I'm always, and I mean always, the warmest dressed out there, sometimes by a long shot. It's not uncommon to see me in winter tights when the rest are in summer shorts. That being said...

I have two Intermediate S7 jerseys. One I wear by itself or maybe with a skin tight mesh summer baselayer. I wear this from 75 degrees down to 65. I have another one same size that I've stretched out some that I wear with a merino wool baselayer underneath. That can take me down to 55 degrees no problem. Under 55 I switch to a winter jacket with airblock on the arms, chest, shoulders, you know.

I've never had a problem with cold arms wearing it, even though my arms get cold easy. I even wear long sleeves all summer long, never wear short sleeves. I also never wear vests, I think they're ridiculous, they don't help me any.

Just thought I'd share that my arms never get cold with the Intermediate S7 even though I get cold very easily.


----------



## Got Time (Jan 23, 2009)

The product information for the Synergy Jersey looked very promising, until I checked the size chart: Mesh7's size XS is seemingly "US" size, e.g., the same as European (Castelli) size S, hence way too large for me. Too bad :-(


----------



## Jay Strongbow (May 8, 2010)

Why not a wind vest, or as cheapos like me do a plastic grocery bag under the jersey?

When temps are borderline, it's rarely like that all day anyway so with a vest you're not stuck with the extra warmth in the event you don't want it.

I have a exte ondo long sleeve jersey with built in wind block in the chest area. Pretty much never use it because I'd rather have the option of taking off the wind layer.


----------



## velodog (Sep 26, 2007)

Craft windstopper base layer, XS on closeout.

https://shop.craftsports.us/193892-active-extreme-ws-ss-m.html


----------



## kbwh (May 28, 2010)

The Assos Intermediate.s7 and it's cheaper brother MilleIntermediateJacket may not have _wind block_ sleeve fronts, but they are wind protecting.

I have two Intermediate.s7s myself. It's a brilliant piece of clothing for the days where I like to grab a jacket instead of having to put on a jersey, arm warmers and a wind vest.


----------



## Srode (Aug 19, 2012)

Yeah, I would ditto the Assos Intermediate s7 comments - I can wear those down to the mid 40's very comfortably with the right base layer, and good up to about 70 for me with no base layer.


----------



## ogre (Dec 16, 2005)

velodog said:


> Craft windstopper base layer, XS on closeout.
> 
> https://shop.craftsports.us/193892
> ...hey don't burn you up if you overdress a bit.


----------



## OldChipper (May 15, 2011)

MMsRepBike said:


> Let me first say I'm very, very sensitive to the cold.
> I'm always, and I mean always, the warmest dressed out there, sometimes by a long shot. It's not uncommon to see me in winter tights when the rest are in summer shorts. That being said...
> 
> I have two Intermediate S7 jerseys. One I wear by itself or maybe with a skin tight mesh summer baselayer. I wear this from 75 degrees down to 65. I have another one same size that I've stretched out some that I wear with a merino wool baselayer underneath. That can take me down to 55 degrees no problem. Under 55 I switch to a winter jacket with airblock on the arms, chest, shoulders, you know.
> ...


I agree 100%. :thumbsup:

Sounds like many are on the same page.


----------

